
Show HN: BoardThreads, the helpdesk inside Trello, rewritten and redesigned - fiatjaf
https://boardthreads.com/
======
fiatjaf
Before:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20160304085844/http://boardthread...](http://web.archive.org/web/20160304085844/http://boardthreads.com/)

